# Cooking with solar..pretty neat



## johnnyringo (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Good vid.. Couple of immediate thoughts..

Nice T-shirt
Now I'm hungry
Was that a flat or concave mirror?

I've seen something similar with a tv satellite dish lined with tin foil.. The stuff hats are made from. .


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

I need to look into this more.
Being as living in the desert, I could probably cook on a rock... even in winter.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

looks like i'll be looking around for a parabolic mirror..I could cook 300 days outta the year here


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

That is a greenpowerscience vid. They sale parabolic reflectors of various sizes as well as fresnel lenses.


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

My wife wanted the Global Sun Solar Oven for Christmas this year so I got her one.$300 with the mess kit/baking pans,thermometer and a water pasteurization device.Here in Ohio where it's still only around 30 to 40 deg outside,I've gotten the oven up to 325 deg and have cooked a small kettle of beans along with a loaf pan of cornbread and they came out like you slow cooked them on the stove all day.The only downside (or upside depending on how you look at it) is it will not fry foods as it works like a convection oven,so it will bake bread but won't brown it,the upside is it also will not burn it.I've also found that if I don't seal the glass top lid,letting moisture and excess heat escape,it also works great as a food dehydrator.Also great for sterilizing water without fire/fuel.She loves it,so that's a win.win for me.


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

Piratesailor said:


> Good vid.. Couple of immediate thoughts..
> 
> Nice T-shirt
> Now I'm hungry
> Was that a flat or concave mirror?


 Lol,what grilled cheese?I don't even see a sandwich.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Another way to harness the sun is with a magnifying glass, a slightly different setup but a lot cheaper too:


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

wow this is really neat!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

My first thought was how many of you are watching it just for the t-shirt?  

That is a pretty neat setup! I imagine it takes a lot of experimenting to be able to cook without burning everything, but you can't beat free energy.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for this. ::clapping:: ::clapping::

ETA: The Fresnel lenses are really cool too.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Those are the lenses that are used with the "direct heat" solar ovens. They only work in direct sunlight and must be adjusted to face the sun.
They can be used to make a solar forge, cast metals using the sun and a number of other things. As long as you have the sun and a warm day.


----------

